# routa lift. jessam or the woodpecker



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

i am in the process of making another router table to replace the one i made 5 years ago.
i am debating whether to go for the jessam one 
Jessem Rout R Lift (2001GB) - Buy online from Rutlands.co.uk

or the woodpecker one
from Rutlands.co.uk

both are very expesive but, tell me what aint nowadays.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have and use the Jessem, bought it from Rutlands years ago. I bought the reduction ring set, but that was all. I have made a cranked spanner, that really helps too. A great piece of kit.


----------



## deece (Jun 12, 2009)

*Router Lift Jessam*

I have recently purchased a Jessam unit and am thrilled with it. It was easy to install and even easier to use. I have never used the Woodpecker version. Previously I was using a Triton insert so I suppose the Jessam could not be the ultimate and I maybe would not know.

Shedman1:no::no:


----------



## jcr3 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have two of the Woodpecker units, and love them both. I cant imagine for under $350 there being a better lift out there, but ive never used any other to know.

John


----------



## Kenman101 (May 24, 2009)

I just so happen to sell the woodpecker lifts and they are my best sellers, I have never had one returned and they are a great company.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

I wouldn't trade my Jessem lift for any other. It's built like a tank and works as smooth as glass. 7 yrs old and still a work horse.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ditto on the Jessum


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

I've used the Bench Dog, Jessem and the new Woodpecker lifts in classes or friends shops. I'd love any of them, but I like the Woodpecker best as it's the easiest to use. I love the new sidewinder attachment and I like how he made it so you can just retrofit the sidewinder with the older ones so they aren't obsolete. 

I've emailed a lot with the owner and he's been awesome and he listens to suggestions. You won't go wrong either way.


----------



## penaddict (Jun 13, 2008)

I like both Jessem and Woodpecker. With the new Jessem Mast-R-Lift II, it will fit different brands of routers. New Woodpecker lift has the side winder. That said, I would buy the Incra Jessem Mast-R-Lift II because it will hold any routers and the magna ring inserts are the easiest to take in and out.
Mike


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for the input guys, so just like i thought,,, any of the two i cannot go wrong with.mmmmmmm decisions decisions

ken, i see you have the woodpecker cheaper than here in the uk, how much to send one over her.:thank_you2:


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Have a question??? Now I've read here many times there's no "dumb" question, so I'm going to take a shot at it! LOL 

I have been a "woodworker" for many years, and have used a hand held router many times, the router table is still kinda new to me as I just completed my first router table in Feburary. Any ole way, I'm seeing all these threads about "router lifts" through my months here. Just wondering, are these router lifts for older routers that don't have the above table adjustment, like my, sorta new, Rigid? Or do these lifts do more, or more accurate then the built in lifts on the router. 

Ok, after pausing and thinking about this for a second, does a router lift also unclamp the base from above? I can see that as one advantage of a router lift. I've got to either open my cabinet, or raise my table, unclamp the base then go back above (or I can do it under too) and make the adjustment. Which brings me to another problem I'm having, it doesn't happen often, and I'm wondering if this is a Ridgid router problem, or does it happen with other routers? Sometimes, when I go to unclamp the base, to make a height adjustment, I must be hitting the quick release lever. Because sometimes when I unclamp the router, and let go, my router falls out of the base. Like I said, not everytime, but maybe one out of ten times it falls out. 

Ok, if any of this qualifies as "dumb" I'm apologizing now!! * :lol:


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

lee, that aint a dumb question at all. infact it's far from it.
i am in the uk, but over there in the states/canada i see you commonly use routers that detach from the base. well over here the most commonly used router for a table would be the likes of the,, elu 177e, dewalt 625e, freud ft 2000.

at 56 yrs young the reason i would like a lift is it would save me bending down under the table to change my bits, and adjust the height. both of these i can do from above with a lift.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you own a router like the PC 7518 which must spin in the base for height adjustments a lift is a nice upgrade. Other than that example I think lifts cost a lot of money better spent on bits. Any plunge router can have the springs removed for table mounting. Lifting the mounting plate out of the table for bit changes is quick and easy. Many routers come with through the table height adjustor's and offer above the table bit changes. I can not speak for other countries but here in the U.S. $350 will buy a great router with these improvements and more. This is not to criticize members who want a lift; just remember that a lift does not improve the cutting process or save time on set ups.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Colin and Mike, thanks! You've help me see the light! LOL So basically you are saying, since my router table lifts from my cabinet (like a hood of a car) to change the bits, and I have a router that can do height adjustments through the plate, I can cross a "router lift" off of my Christmas list! Ask for more cool bits instead! *:sarcastic:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

With my home made cranked spanner and the wide throat of my Jessem router lift, I can easily change bits. The advantage of a lift for me, is accuracy and repeatability,as well as having an easier time. I don't find the need to lift the assembly out of the table.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

Colin, the two links you provide for your choices seem to be the older models for both brands. One is belt driven, the other chain. The newer versions of both brands use neither. A friend of mine has the Jessem with the belt drive and it's a little notchy cranking because the groves on the belt get caked up with saw dust and resin. I would think the same happens with the chain on the older Woodpeckers. Maybe why they came out with newer models.

Here is a thread that might help you. Good luck!


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Thanks Mike for the added input. And Colin, I know the feeling about bending down to do things, as I'm 52 years young, but sometimes feel 56, 60, 70.... :fie:

And again thank you all for enlightening me on the router lift. Since joining the forum in Feburary I've seen all these different post on lifts and even looked them up online, but didn't understand what the true advantages of having one were. Now I know! 

I've said it more then once, but I'll say it again --- This place rocks!! :dirol:*


----------



## crazycol (Feb 13, 2007)

kerry, many thanks for the input. it certainly is food for thought mmmmm.
i also checked out your table build link, and wifey looking over my shoulder,,,,
she said thats a very nice unit , would look nice in our lounge.
she could not beleive it was for the workshop.:lol::lol::lol:
and thanks to all who responded.


----------



## Gerry harp (Apr 15, 2011)

I would like to add my thanks as a new convert to the table mounted router I find these post very helpful and is helping me to go about my build with a range of options. Thanks again. Cheers Gerry


----------



## Gerry harp (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Shedman1
I was wondering were you bought your Jessim gear as I am thinking of buying one. I live in Esperance WA and have to get all my gear posted to me as all we have is Bunnings. So I often buy from the east coast. Thanks Cheers Gerry


----------

